# Are You a One Tube or One Band Kind Of Guy ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I know that I have about 3-4 go to tubes I use for different slings that have a different purpose ..... but how many of you say ... to heck with it ! ...You have one tube or band that you use for field use - hunting - general plinking and that it !

You don't want to complicate your life with all kinds of elastic, you have one power set, you know how it shoots and that's it.

Just curious.

wll


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have too many slingshots at this point to have only one type of bandset. I have some slingshots that seem to shoot smaller ammo, and I have some that handle larger ammo better. I think I use about 5 different bandsets for all 5 types of ammo I shoot. Depending on where I am shooting I will shoot 6mm SS balls, 3/8" balls, .44 caliber lead balls, 1/2" glass marbles, and 5/8" glass marbles. I haven't found 1 bandset that will shoot all 5 equally, and I am fine with that. At first I was wishing I could use just one set and call it good, but this hobby is soooooo much cheaper than what I used to do that I am more than happy to have different setups. I use 1/2" straight cut up to 1" - 3/4" tapers for said ammo. I kind of like having them different because I feel it keeps me more versatile.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, after some experimentation, and a lot of website lurking, I've pretty much settled in with one type of flat band material and one type of tubing, which I then of course cut and customize depending on the intended ammo and purpose. Seems to be working for me.

So far, so good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, for me I have two tubes I use for my EDC and three tubes I use for my Mod. Daisy F-16's

5/16"OD for one EDC ammo ~130 - 314grs

1842 for one EDC ammo to about 130grs

Green Dub for one F-16 ammo to about 130grs

5/16"OD for one F-16 ammo ~130grs - 314grs

Blueberry Dub for one F-16 ammo ~184 - 314grs

I do have some other tubing, but in general that is it.

wll


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use 3/4 straight cut exclusively it gives me everything I need the only thing I change is the length for the different extended forks I shoot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I use 3/4 straight cut exclusively it gives me everything I need the only thing I change is the length for the different extended forks I shoot.


Very nice and simple, I like that. I just have always been a "what if" guy and try all kinds of stuff.

I wish I could fall in love with flats, but for some reason I'm stuck on tubes ?

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I use 1/8" tubes for target practice at home at 2040s for everything else. I'm stuck on never tying a band or pouch, so that's a big part of what keeps me to the small tubes.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> I use 3/4 straight cut exclusively it gives me everything I need the only thing I change is the length for the different extended forks I shoot.


This is also what I do most of the time. However, every once in a while Ill do a 1" straight cut for heavier ammo or maybe use a thinner type of band for lighter ammo or put together a tube set just to shake things up. 

Tom


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"I wish I could fall in love with flats, but for some reason I'm stuck on tubes? wll'

Wll, The main reason I shoot flats is, for me it seems, they give me a little better accuracy . . . which is important to me if intending to make headshots.

Otherwise, for everything else, I love the longevity of tubes!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"I'm stuck on never tying a band or pouch, so that's a big part of what keeps me to the small tubes ~ Byudzai"

Byudzai, What helped me with pouches was learning how to tie a 'constrictor knot'. Here's the video I learned it from:






Or look up: DIY "Slingshot" constrictor knot for slingshot on youtube.


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

Bands for me, usually 20m to 15m tapered theraband golds sometimes doubled.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm a really wish i could shoot guy


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Used to use a double constrictor knot, but since I use 2mm waxed cord I have so much surface area, I'm not concerned with the cord cutting the tube.

"I'm stuck on never tying a band or pouch, so that's a big part of what keeps me to the small tubes ~ Byudzai"

Byudzai, What helped me with pouches was learning how to tie a 'constrictor knot'. Here's the video I learned it from:

Or look up: DIY "Slingshot" constrictor knot for slingshot on youtube.

Great stuff, get it at a jewelery supply on e-bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1mm-1-5mm-2mm-Black-Waxed-Wax-Cotton-Cord-Macrame-Linen-Jewelry-Bracelet-String-/161331511292?var=&hash=item0

They are out of stock now, but great stuff.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Wll. Waxed cord is definitely the way to go. I saved your link for future needs.

The waxed cord I use, I just happened to find at an art supply store two or three years ago. It was sold as "book binding" but works great for pouch-tying. Just eyeballing the picture in your link, I think its either 1mm or 1.5mm in size.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Thanks Wll. Waxed cord is definitely the way to go. I saved your link for future needs.
> 
> The waxed cord I use, I just happened to find at an art supply store two or three years ago. It was sold as "book binding" but works great for pouch-tying. Just eyeballing the picture in your link, I think its either 1mm or 1.5mm in size.


I really like the size as it has a lot of surface area, if you pull real hard you can break it, but then you are probably pulling to hard and tightening to much.

I always tie, and BEFORE I cut I put a drop of super glue where the tag comes out of the knot... just for insurance, then I clip using nail trimmers as I get get a good clean cut the way.

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I wish I was a "one band" guy. I keep searching for that one, I think I found it, and I end up liking something else better! But at this point I think it's pretty fair to say that I will be sticking with tubes. Just not sure which one will be the one :lol:


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I use 1745 with one configuration virtually exclusively. Once in a blue moon (maybe every couple of years or so) I'll break out a PS1 with TBG for old time sake and put it back rather quickly. And I'll try a "what if" out of curiosity, and did so many times in the past before settling on the 1745. I found 1842 a very close second but to keep the inventory down I went with the 1745.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

20/40 Looped for my SPS's and Scouts and 3/4 straight cut TBG for everything else .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> 20/40 Looped for my SPS's and Scouts and 3/4 straight cut TBG for everything else .


What ammo you shooting with 2040 and what speed you getting. My speed with 3050 was very poor with 3/8" steel.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot 3/8 and 7/16 steel. Not really worried about speed as long as I can hit anything I aim at. I don't hunt with a slingshot. All my hunting is done with a Rifle or Thomson contender Handgun. Only hunt deer, elk or wild boar. Out of state.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to vary my bands mostly to experiment with comfort vs velocity and finally settled on TBG flats 15mm wide, no taper and use that exclusively now days. I do have two out of 15 SSs banded with singles, the reat double bands on each fork. I cut about 20 bands in advance on "band cutting day".

The reason I use double bands instead of just one 30mm wide one is two fold.
1. If I used a 30mm wide band it would be a bit funky to get into my fork slots in a way...tried that once, didn't like the way it worked out.
2. When a band breaks on a double banded SS, since it has a total of 4 15mm wide bands, I don't have to replace one huge 30mm of rubber, only the one 15 mm that broke, saving on rubber. I change bands when they break, not before. Hope I made this clear enough to understand.

But yes, I only use one band width but single and double the bands at whim.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> Great stuff, get it at a jewelery supply on e-bay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1mm-1-5mm-2mm-Black-Waxed-Wax-Cotton-Cord-Macrame-Linen-Jewelry-Bracelet-String-/161331511292?var=&hash=item0
> 
> They are out of stock now, but great stuff.


I found a decent variety of waxed cord at my local Michael's arts and crafts store and also some unwaxed 1 mm bamboo cord, which I'm now using.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

calinb said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff, get it at a jewelery supply on e-bay
> ...


I bet the bamboo cord is tough stuff ?

wll


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

wll said:


> I bet the bamboo cord is tough stuff ?
> 
> I found a decent variety of waxed cord at my local Michael's arts and crafts store and also some unwaxed 1 mm bamboo cord, which I'm now using.
> 
> ...


Yeah, wll--I was looking at the waxed cord at Michael's and a sales person told me the bamboo cord is actually made of bamboo and very strong and tough, but it's still very flexible (unlike hemp cord). I've shot about 300 rounds using it on Tex-Shooter's light band set (after cutting and retying the bands from a normal-wear tear near the pouch). The bamboo cord is not cutting through the latex at all and it seems to work well.

I didn't see any versions of it that were waxed, but I guess one could rub in a little wax with their fingers (beeswax?), if desired.

I like the convenience of single bands and tubes but my 1745 tubing just arrived yesterday from Dankung so I'll be trying doubled or "psuedo taper" tubes soon. pgandy's numerous posts on Dankung tubing configurations have kindled my interest in trying them.

As a relative newbie, I've used my own Gold's Gym green bands on home-cut pouches, Tex-Shooter's light set, PocketPredator 1" Gold, Trumark yellow, red, and black and Daisy yellow. I prefer the bands to the tubes, but the Trumark red is close in desirability for me and I've not worn them out yet. When I started shooting, I mostly shot the red and Daisy yellow, and the Daisy wore out pretty fast.

All the bands work well for me, but the Gold's Gym latex doesn't last as long as Tex-Shooter's light bands, though I cut the Gold's green with a taper for a similar light pull. The PocketPredator 1" Gold are straight cut, stronger pull, and I haven't torn one yet.

Again, I'm just a newb, but I like experimenting and I've already done some Chrony work, but right now I'm just working on accuracy and developing my shooting skills and I don't care much about speed.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

105s my friend. I hate cutting with a roller cutter and cant seem to do that good anyways so these are the perfect choice for my needs anyways. I run 7/16 steel through them with a decent speed for sure. Cheers -CO


----------

